# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  11 Jahre nach DHB,  Proscar- Avodart,  JA oder NEIN

## guenter

Hallo, DHB von 2001-2002, ca. 8 Jahre nur Proscar, PSA-Anstieg auf 8.16, 12 Monate Bicalutamid 150 ohne Proscar, 
bei PSA 2.06 ab November 2011 dann 15 Monate Trenantone, Bicalutamid 50 mit Avodart. 
12 Monate PSA 0.04 und Testosteron 0.2 ng/ml gehalten. Jetzt Pause.
Meine Urloge ist während der Unterbrechung strikt gegen Avodart, Professor H. ebenfalls.
Dr. E. dafür, Dr. Bob ja wohl ebenfalls und eine Arbeit von Marc C. Scholz, Stephen B. Strum u.a. auch.
(Leider keine Übersetzung)
Also 3 : 2 dafür. Was tun? Bin sehr verunsichert.
guenter
PS mein genauer Verlauf unter myProstate.eu, DHB nach Leibowitz, guenter 76

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Günter,
was sagt denn dein Urologe und Professor H., dass du mit deiner DHB 10 Jahre hast überbrücken können, 8 Jahre davon nur mit einer Pille, die sie jetzt ablehnen.
Die Evidenz haben diese Herren nicht auf ihrer Seite. Sind sie etwa der Meinung, dass ohne Proscar die DHB noch länger gewirkt hätte, weil sie gar so strikt dagegen sind? Für Finasterid und Dutasterid gibt es leider keine anerkannten randomisierte Studien bei erkrankten Patienten. Dr. Strum u.a. haben ihre eigenen Statistiken geführt und können statistisch eine Verlängerungswirkung in der off-Phase belegen (Strum, dt. Ausgabe, S. 148) . Allerdings nur Evidenzlevel 5, aber immerhin.
Es gibt aber auch andere Studien, die von einer verlängernden Wirkung berichten. Prof. Fleshner (Toronto) z.B. hat mit seinem Team 302 Active-Surveillance-Patienten 3 Jahre lang beobachtet. Die Progressionsrate lag bei der Placebogruppe bei 48%, dagegen bei der Dutasterid-Gruppe nur 38% (siehe springermedizin 1.2.2011). 
Wie Avodart bei dir wirkt, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen. Vorhandene Statistiken sprechen dafür. Der biologische Wirkungszusammenhang, der vielfach dokumentiert ist, spricht auch für die Anwendung von Avodart.  Wenn du mich fragst: Laß dich nicht beirren.

----------


## LudwigS

Hallo Günter, ich kann dir mit einer Grafik von Dr. Strum über seine Untersuchung mit einer kleinen Patientengruppe dienen, 10 Jahre alt.
 Bewerten musst du es allein.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## gunterman

> ..., was sagt denn dein Urologe und Professor H., dass du mit deiner DHB 10 Jahre hast überbrücken können, 8 Jahre davon nur mit einer „Pille“, die sie jetzt ablehnen.
> Die Evidenz haben diese Herren nicht auf ihrer Seite.


Man kann den beiden angesprochenen Ärzten aber auch unterstellen, wenn man es denn gut meint, dass sie über aktuelle Studien informiert sind und versuchen Vorteile und Risiken des Einsatzes von 5ARIs im Patienteninteresse abzuwägen.
Die aktuelle Studienlage zu 5ARIs ist leider weiterhin sehr widersprüchlich.
Der unbestrittenen Verlängerung der Off-Phase (aber evtl. nur kosmetisch bedingt durch die mit den 5ARIs verbundene PSA-Absenkung) steht das immer wieder in Studien auftauchende High-Grade Tumorrisiko gegenüber.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23334943
High-grade prostate cancer and biochemical recurrence after radical prostatectomy among men using 5α-reductase inhibitors and alpha-blockers.
Murtola TJ, et al. 2013 Jan 17
"Long-term users of finasteride or dutasteride had more often high-grade prostate cancer."
"The proportion of high-grade (Gleason 7-10) tumors was significantly elevated among men who had used 5-ARIs for 4 years or longer compared to the non-users (83.3% vs. 53.3%, respectively)."
Langzeitnutzer von Finasterid (Proscar) oder Dutasterid (Avodart), mit vorausgegangener RP, haben signifikant häufiger high-grad Prostatatumore mit Gleasonscore 7-10. Dies ist bereits nach einer Einnahmedauer von 4 Jahren der Fall.

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...0122101634.htm
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23021996
The REDUCE Follow-Up Study: Low Rate of New Prostate Cancer Diagnoses Observed During a 2-Year, Observational, Followup Study of Men Who Participated in the REDUCE Trial.
http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/778386
Dutasteride May Suppress Prostate Cancer Development Temporarily
"Very few prostate cancers were detected during follow-up, but there were more in the former dutasteride group. Specifically, there were 14 cases among former dutasteride recipients compared to 7 among the former placebo group,..."
In einer zweijährigen Folgestudie zur REDUCE Studie zeigte sich im Dutasteride-Arm kein höherer Anteil an High-Grade Tumoren. Allerdings traten im Dutasterid-Arm der Studie mehr Prostatakrebstumore auf als in der Nicht-Dutasterid-Gruppe. Ein vermehrtes Auftreten von Prostatakrebs zeigte sich insbesondere auch nach dem Absetzen von Dutasterid.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22893105
Projecting prostate cancer mortality in the PCPT and REDUCE chemoprevention trials.
Projecting a mortality outcome of the PCPT and REDUCE trials as an approach to weighing benefits versus harms suggests at most a small increase in prostate cancer mortality in the treatment arms, and possibly a modest decrease.
In einem Prognosemodell für die prostatakrebsspezifische Sterblichkeit bei Anwendung von 5ARIs ergaben sich unterschiedliche Ergebnisse für die PCPT und die REDUCE Studie.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21629218
Targeting 5α-reductase for prostate cancer prevention and treatment.
"Thus, the best practice for using these drugs to prevent and treat prostate cancer remains unclear."
Das Resümee einer Review Studie aus dem Jahre 2011 lautet: 
Der "beste" Einsatz von 5ARIs (Finasterid, Dutasterid) zur Vorbeugung und Behandlung von Prostatakrebs bleibt unklar!

----------


## RuStra

> ...
> 
> Das Resümee einer Review Studie aus dem Jahre 2011 lautet: 
> Der "beste" Einsatz von 5ARIs (Finasterid, Dutasterid) zur Vorbeugung und Behandlung von Prostatakrebs bleibt unklar!


Das kann schon sein, aber es kommt immer wieder Neues hinzu, auch in Bezug auf die Interpretation der Finasterid-Studie:

Andi hatte den Hinweis gegeben:
Wenn wir nur mal diese beiden Papiere einbeziehen:

ERβ Impedes Prostate Cancer EMT by Destabilizing HIF-1α and Inhibiting VEGF-Mediated Snail Nuclear Localization: Implications for Gleason Grading

und 

The Anticancer Testosterone Metabolite 3β-Adiol


dann könnte man zu der Überlegung kommen: 
Wenn 5-alpha-Reduktase-Hemmer (Proscar oder Avodart (Medikamentenname) bzw. Finasterid oder Dutasterid (Wirkstoff)) - wofür ich wäre, es selbst auch 8 Jahre am Stück gemacht habe und demnächst wahrscheinlich wieder - 
dann mit gleichzeitiger Supplementierung von 3beta-Adiol, alldieweil dieses Derivat vom DHT am Östrogenrezeptor-beta andockt, der bekanntlich eine Antikrebswirkung hat und den wir bei uns schon pflegen sollten.

Lest mal!
Vielleicht sollten wir auch noch diese oder jene Abschnitte aus den beiden Papieren übersetzen.

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Die aktuelle Studienlage zu 5ARIs ist leider weiterhin sehr widersprüchlich...


Günter,
so muss man das wohl sehen. Du bist ein unablässiger Warner vor dem Einsatz von 5ARIs, womit Du Dich in guter Gesellschaft mit unseren Leitlinien Docs befindest, die das immer schon gewusst/gesagt haben. Dabei ist ihnen keine Studie zu windig, um ihre ablehnende Haltung zu bestätigen. Du bringst hier immerhin noch ein paar belastbare Studien ein.




> ...Der unbestrittenen Verlängerung der Off-Phase (aber evtl. nur kosmetisch bedingt durch die mit den 5ARIs verbundene PSA-Absenkung) steht das immer wieder in Studien auftauchende High-Grade Tumorrisiko gegenüber...


Also die PSA absenkende Eigenschaft der 5ARIs wurde schon berücksichtigt, das ist kein Argument.

Murtola, Kujala und Tammela berichten in[1]: _"Long-term users of finasteride or dutasteride had more often high-grade prostate cancer."_ Das erscheint erst mal beunruhigend, obwohl es eigentlich logisch ist, dass Patienten nach Einnahme von 5ARIs einen Gleason Shift erleiden, eine Pathologie kritisch zu bewerten ist[2]. Ob diese pathologisch erkennbare Gleasonverschlechterung bei einigen Patienten mit einem kürzeren Überleben korreliert ist offen. Crawford & Kollegen haben in [3] versucht aus den verfügbaren Daten der RCPT und der REDUCE Studie dies zu prognostizieren: _"..suggests at most a small increase in prostate cancer mortality in the treatment arms, and possibly a modest decrease..."._ frei übersetzt: _"schlechtentenfalls bedeutet das eine kleine Erhöhung der krankheitsspezifischen Sterblichkeit, wahrscheinlicher ist aber eine kleine Reduktion der Sterblichkeit..."_ Nun ja, das klingt nicht so dramatisch. Wenn 5ARIs aber bei einigen Patienten nachteilig wirken könnten, sollten wir das nicht wieder und wieder beschreiben, sondern uns fragen warum das so ist. Ich hatte Dir die jetzt auch hier wieder von Rudolf eingebrachten Papers zugemailt, hatte gehofft, wir diskutieren, ob sie uns Aufklärung bringen. Vielleicht kannst Du dazu auch noch Stellung nehmen. Ich will mal versuchend das kurz zusammen zu fassen. Der am Androgenrezeptor (AR) wirksamste Ligand ist das DHT, welches über einen längeren Umwandlungsweg aus Cholesterin gebildet wird:



Üblicherweise hört die Beschreibung damit auf. Interessant sind aber jetzt die weiteren Downstream Liganden des DHTs, z.B. 3ß-Adiol [5]: 
*"...An important issue is the identification of the ERß1specific ligand that sustains an epithelial phenotype and impedes an EMT in PCa cells. Although ERß1 binds estradiol-17ß (E2), there is evidence that 3ß-Adiol, a metabolite of dihydrotestosterone, is the natural ligand of ERß1 in the prostate.."*
_"...Ein wichtiger Punkt ist die Identifikation des ERß1-spezifische Liganden, der eine epithelialen Phänotyp aufrecht erhält, und die EMT [epithelial mesenchymal transition] in den PCa-Zellen behindert. Obwohl ERß1 auch an 17ß-Östradiol (E2) bindet, gibt es Hinweise, dass 3ß-Adiol, ein Metabolit des Dihydrotestosterons, der eigentliche Ligand des ERß1 in der Prostata ist..."_

Schalten wir DHT aus, fällt auch der 3ß-Adiol Level, die EMT wird nicht mehr "behindert" und die Metastasierung nimmt ihren Lauf. Diese Hypothese könnte möglicherweise die unterschiedliche Wirkung der 5ARIs erklären, aber auch das sehr unterschiedliche Therapieansprechen von Gleason 8-10 Krebsen, je nachdem, ob sie den ERß1 ausbilden oder nicht. Eine Ergänzung von 3ß-Adiol zur ADT3 könnte dann sinnvoll sein. Da die Beschaffung von 17ß-diol (3ß-adiol) nicht so einfach ist, könnte zumindest eine E2 Ergänzung während der ADT3 wieder mal Vorteile bringen, unabhängig vom Knochenstoffwechsel.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Murtola, Kujala, Tammela: High-grade prostate cancer and biochemical recurrence after radical prostatectomy among men using 5a-reductase inhibitors and alpha-blockers
*[2]:* Facts and Myths about 5ARIs (hormonsensitiver PCa)
*[3]:* Crawford&Kollegen, Projecting prostate cancer mortality in the PCPT and REDUCE chemoprevention trials.
*[4]:* Groot&Koert, Metabolism of Testosterone, Dihydrotestosterone, Estrone and Estradiol
*[5]:* Cancer Cell, ERß Impedes Prostate Cancer EMT by Destabilizing HIF-1a and Inhibiting VEGF-Mediated Snail Nuclear Localization: Implications for Gleason Grading

----------


## gunterman

*3-Beta-Adiol und Hormontherapie*

Hallo Rudolf, hallo Andi,

die Papers zur Bedeutung von 3ß-Adiol, im Kontext der Tumorentwicklung, sind zweifelsohne sehr interessant. Bin jetzt aber im Zweifel, ob ich was Gutes tue, wenn ich zustimme und sage, dass damit die unterschiedlichen Wirkungen der 5ARIs erklärt werden können. Denn in diesen Arbeiten liegt viel Sprengkraft über die 5ARIs hinaus. So insbesondere im Hinblick auf die heute am meisten anzutreffenden Formen der Hormontherapie mit GnRH-Analogons.

http://erc.endocrinology-journals.or....full.pdf+html
Estrogen receptor b and the progression of prostate cancer: role of 5a-androstane-3b,17b-diol
Donatella Dondi, et al.

"It has also to be underlined that, on the basis of our
results, the *classical androgen depletion therapy widely
utilized to treat PC should be re-evaluated*. The
complete removal of androgens, which can be obtained
using GnRH analog treatments, would also remove
3b-Adiol, the agent that exert a protection against PC
cell proliferation and metastasis formation. It must be
noted that the classical side effects of these drugs are
generally related to estrogen deficiency that occurs as a
result of treatment. These are often considered the
results of E2 deprivation, but the estrogenic effects of
3b-Adiol might contribute to these systemic alterations
(Freedland et al. 2009). *Therefore, the protection of
3b-Adiol will be preserved using AR antagonists only.*
A retrospective analysis should thus be conducted to
determine whether the androgen-insensitive PC may
become more aggressive because of the protection
offered by 3b-Adiol is eliminated by the GnRH analogbased
therapy." S. 739

Hier wird die *klassische GnRH-Analogon basierte Hormontherapie in Frage gestellt, da bei ihr 3ß-Adiol unterdrückt wird. Durch die Unterdrückung von 3ß-Adiol entfällt der Schutz vor Proliferation und Metastasierung des Tumors, die 3ß-Adiol zugeschrieben wird*. So zumindest die Ansicht der Autoren, die deshalb auch folgern, dass eine reine AR-Antagonistentherapie, wie z.B. eine Bicalutamide-Monotherapie, besser sein müßte, da bei ihr 3ß-Adiol nicht unterdrückt wird. Eine Studie als Beleg fehlt allerdings noch.

Andi, das zielt dann auch auf deine Verteidigungslinie, ADT3 ist besser als Bicalutamide-Monotherapie?

Eine legale Beschaffung von 3ß-Adiol scheint derzeit nicht möglich zu sein, wie sich aus dem Link von Rudolf ergibt:
http://www.townsendletter.com/July20...ancer0712.html
"For several months in 2011, compounding pharmacies were able to supply "3b-Adiol" at a relatively reasonable prices. But – according to compounding pharmacists – a certain agency of los federales began to interfere with freedom of trade. The price quickly escalated, and then 3b-Adiol became entirely unavailable. Surprised, anyone?"

Aber eventuell wäre so eine Supplementierung von 3ß-Adiol auch nur in der Anfangsphase der Tumorentwicklung in der Lage die Tumorprogression zu verhindern oder zumindest zu verlangsamen.
"Therefore, at least in the early stages of PC, 3b-Adiol formation may shift the equilibrium versus a slowing down of progression and invasiveness of the tumor cells. This exciting hypothesis has strong support in clinical observations, demonstrating that genetic alteration of several enzymes involved in androgenic steroid metabolism is linked to hereditary and sporadic PC susceptibility." S.739

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Ob diese pathologisch erkennbare Gleasonverschlechterung bei einigen Patienten mit einem kürzeren Überleben korreliert ist offen...


Ab heute wahrscheinlich nicht mehr, zumindest für mich:

*Overall survival among participants in the Prostate Cancer Prevention Trial
*... 
The 15-year survival rates for all randomized men in each arm is 78 percent.The HR for overall survival on finasteride compared to placebo is 1.04 (which is not statistically significant).The 10-year survival from diagnosis for all men actually diagnosed with prostate cancer during the PCPT was
83 percent for men randomized to finasteride
81 percent for men randomized to the placebo
For men diagnosed with high grade prostate cancer during the PCPT, there was *no evidence of worse survival on finasteride* (HR = 1.01).For men diagnosed with low grade prostate cancer during the PCPT, *there was statistically significant evidence of superior survival for men on finasteride* (HR= 0.73).
...



> ...With follow-up of 18 years, finasteride administration for 7-years does not appear to affect mortality but significantly reduces the risk of a  diagnosis [of prostate cancer]...

----------


## gunterman

Hallo Andi!

http://gucasym.asco.org/content/107072-134
Long-term survival of subjects in the prostate cancer prevention trial.
Phyllis J. Goodman,et al.
"For men in PCPT with PCa there was no difference in survival from diagnosis date, a slightly-superior 10-year survival with finasteride and a statistically-superior survival among men with LG tumors in the finasteride group. A potential explanation for this phenomenon could be a lead-time bias. Arguing against this bias is the identical survival of HG PCa in both groups. Another potential explanation is that the men with LG PCa on placebo include a greater number with undetected HG disease; HG tumors in men on finasteride were more likely detected due to the improved performance of prostate biopsy."

Könnte mich jetzt hier auf die mögliche Erklärung für einen Bias in der Studie berufen, die die Autoren selber für die Interpretation des Ergebnisses geben, aber will dein Hochgefühl nicht erschüttern und sogar noch einen drauf legen:


http://gucasym.asco.org/content/107179-134
Effect of dutasteride on tumor proliferation during the regrowth phase of intermittent androgen ablation therapy in men with advanced prostate cancer.
Daniel H. Shevrin, et al.
"The clincial observation of an early inhibitory effect of 5ARI on tumor proliferation during regrowth of a regressed (treated) prostate is novel and was similar to that observed in our animal xenograft model of IAAT. This suggests that using a 5ARI during the regrowth phase of IAAT and using T normalization as the trigger for resumption of AAT may result in improved efficacy of this treatment. "
"..Dut resulted in significant inhibition of tumor proliferation.."." PSADT during the regrowth phase was similar between the 2 groups".

*Danach scheint Dutasterid in der OFF-Phase einer intermittierenden ADT die Tumor-Proliferation zu verlangsamen*. Die PSA-Verdopplungszeit war in den beiden Beobachtungsgruppen, mit und ohne Dutasterid, gleich.

----------


## LowRoad

Hallo Günter,
*danke*, dass Du mich mein "Hochgefühl" noch etwas geniessen läßt  :L&auml;cheln: 

Selbstverständlich ist so eine retrospektive Studie nicht frei von allerlei Verzerrungen, aber die Menge der Studien deutet wohl schon in die Richtung, dass 5ARIs auch bei High-Risk Pts. keinen negativen Einfluss haben, die Gleason-Grad-Verschlechterung wahrscheinlich als Artefakt geweret werden muss. Wie groß der Vorteil in der Low-Risk Gruppe wäre, darüber könnte man, wegen dem Lead-Time-Bias, streiten. Das wird wahrscheinlich auch der Grund sein, warum die Ärzteschaft das weiter ablehnen wird. Denke mal, es braucht einfach noch etwas Zeit, um sich von dieser dogmatische 5ARI Ablehnungsfront ohne Gesichtsverlust zurückzuziehen. Egal, wir kommen voran!

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Günter, hallo Andi,

die Studienlage zu den 5ARIs ist aus meiner Sicht v.a. deshalb so widersprüchlich, weil unverständlicherweise über schwerwiegende bias einfach hinweggesehen wird. Werden diese berücksichtigt, relativiert sich die höhere Inzidenz von high-grade Tumoren und sie kommt aus den Relevanzkategorien heraus, in die sie von nicht wenigen Autoren dramatisierend gestellt wird. Teilweise hattet ihr das ja schon angedeutet.
Heute nehmen die meisten PK-Patienten, so sie 5ARI-Hemmer nutzen, Avodart und dies wurde in der REDUCE-Studie auf seine Prophylaxepotenz hin überprüft. Hier wurden keine Unterschiede in 7-10 Grad-Tumoren festgestellt, jedoch bei 8-10-grad-Tumoren waren 11 mehr im Dutasterid-Arm zu verzeichnen. Dies sind weniger als 0,5 % der Probanden. 
Der eine bias, den der Studienleiter selbst benennt (1): Nach 2 Jahren waren im Placeboarm die GS-7-Fälle herausgenommen worden, was notwendigerweise dort die GS8-10-Falle nach 4 Jahren reduzieren muß. 
Der zweite bias: Die Einnahme von Finasterid oder Dutasterid reduziert das Prostatavolumen um durchschnittlich 25%. Bei kleineren Prostatae ist einfach die Detektionsrate höher, eigentlich ganz logisch und eine ganze Reihe von Autoren bestätigen dies.(2)(3)

Ich habe nach Sichtung umfangreicher Lektüre zum Thema  wir hatten das ja schon einmal früher diskutiert - kein Risiko gesehen, das hier bei erkrankten Patienten abgewogen werden müßte, und freue mich über die Bestätigung in euren letzten statements. Danke für eure fleißigen Recherchen. Die Daten sind zwar von PCPT-Studienteilnehmern, aber bei den REDUCE-Teilnehmern wird dies sicherlich nicht anders sein. 
Auch Dr. Strum hat nach 9 Jahren Beobachtung intermittierende ADT mit Finasterid keine frühere Entwicklung zur Kastrationsresistenz feststellen können. (4)

Auf der ASCO-Konferenz im Februar 2007 wurde über Untersuchungsergebnisse genetischer Veränderungen im Prostatagewebe bei 5ARI-behandelten Patienten berichtet. (5)  
32 Gene zeigten sich heraufreguliert und 98 Gene waren herunterreguliert, darunter solche, die bei der Entwicklung des PK eine Rolle spielen könnten. Genannt wurden u.a. IGFBP3, TMPRSS2 und TFF3.
IGFBP3 unterstützt die Apoptose und die Hemmung der Proliferation. Es wird heraufreguliert.
TMPRSS2  fördert in Fusion mit Onkogenen wie ERG2 das Krebswachstum  Andi hatte es in einem Nachbarthread aufgegriffen  und auch TFF3 behindert die Apoptose und fördert invasive Aktivitäten. Beide werden durch Dutasterid herunterreguliert.
Dies dürfte die berichtete gegenläufige Wirkung der Blockade von 3-beta-Adiol mehr als kompensieren. 


(1) REDUCE Study Group, Effect of Dutasteride on the Risk of Prostate Cancer, N Engl J Med 2010
(2) Cohen et al., Detection bias due to the effect of finasteride on prostate volume: a modeling approach for analysis of the Prostate Cancer Prevention Trial, Natl.Cancer Inst. 2007
(3) Thompson et al., Effect of finasteride on the sensitivity of PSA for detecting prostate cancer, Natl.Cancer Inst. 2006
(4) Strum, Scholz et al., Intermittent use of testosterone inactivating pharmaceuticals using 
finasteride prolongs the time off period, JUrol 2006
(5) Ed Susman, ASCO PROSTATE: Prostate Cancer Prevention Role Seen for BPH Drug, 2007

----------


## LowRoad

Mittlerweile kommen mehr und mehr positive Daten zum Einsatz von 5ARIs, aber das Dogma ist noch nicht gebrochen. Manchmal führt diese ideologisch begründete Ablehnung von 5ARIs zu absonderlichen Stellungnahmen, wie z.B. die von Pat Walsh, der meinte, dass nicht Dihydrotestosteron (DHT) sonder Testosteron selbst der potentere Agonist des Androgen-Rezeptors (AR) wäre. 5ARIs würden zwar DHT senken, aber Testosteron erhöhen, was, nach Doc. Walsh schädlich wäre.

Hier im PCa Forum interessiert natürlich, ob uns die 5ARIs irgendwie helfen könnten. Hilfe ist aber nur erfolderlich, wenn die Primärtherapie nicht den gewünschten Erfolg gebracht hat (oder abgelehnt wurde). Eine wirklich gut gemachte Studie dazu wurde unlängst in European-Urology veröffentlicht[1]. Angelegt als internationale prospektive, randomisierte und multizentrische Studie wurde unteruscht, ob Patienten mit biochemischem Rezidiv (BCR) nach Versagen einer Primärtherapie (RPE oder RT) von einer Dutasteride Therapie profitieren oder nicht:

Dutasterid Behandlung über 2 Jahre verzögert die PSA Progression bei Patienten mit biochermirem Therapieversagen nach radikaler Therapie bei Prostatkrebs: 
Ergebnisse aus der randomisierten, Placebo-kontrollierten Avodart-nach-Radikaler-Primärtherpie bei Prostatakrebs (ARTS) Studie.

*Grundlage:
*Steigende Prostata-spezifischen Antigen (PSA) Werte nach radikaler Therapie bei Prostatkrebs deuten auf einen wiederkehrenden oder vebliebenden Prostatakrebs (PCa) hin. Dieses biochemischen Rezidiv erfolgt in der Regel mehrere Jahre bevor klinisch nachweisbare Metastasen erscheinen. Die Art der Behandlung von Patienten mit biochemischen Rezidiv ist umstritten.

*Ziel:
*Beurteiluen der Wirkung von Dutasterid auf das Fortschreiten von Prostatakrebs bei Patienten mit biochemischen Versagen nach radikaler Therapie.
Design, Stadien, und die Teilnehmer: Randomisierte, doppel-blind, Placebo-kontrollierte Studie mit 294 Männern aus 64 Zentren 9 europäischer Ländern.

*Intervention:
*Einsatz eines 5a-Reduktase-Inhibitors, Dutasteride. Verlaufsbeobachtung unnd statistische Analyse: 
Der primäre Endpunkt war die Zeit vom Beginn der randomisierten Behandlung bis zur Verdoppelung des PSA Wertes...
Sekundäre Endpunkte waren die Zeit bis zur Krankheitsprogression und der Anteil der Patienten mit Fortschreiten der Erkrankung. 

*Ergebnisse und Einschränkungen:
*Von den 294 randomisierten Probanden (147 in jeder Behandlungsgruppe), konnten 187 (64%) die 24 monatliche Behandlung abschliessen, 107 brachen die Behandlung vorzeitig ab:

71 [48%] der Placebo-Gruppe 36 [24%] der Dutasterid-Gruppe. 

Dutasterid verzögert erheblich die Zeit bis zur Verdoppelung des PSA Wertes im Vergleich zu einer Placebobehandlung bei 24 monatlicher Behandlung. Die relative Risikoreduktion war 66,1% für die gesamte Studiendauer. Dutasterid verzögert ebenfalls signifikant die Krankheitsprogression (darunter PSA-und Nicht-PSA-Outcomes) im Vergleich zu Placebo; Die relative Risikoreduzierung zugunsten von Dutasteride betrug 59%. Das Auftreten unerwünschter Ereignisse, schwerer Nebenwirkungen und oder allgemeiner Nebenwirkungen, die zum Abbruch der Studienteilnahme führten, waren in beiden Behandlungsgruppen identisch. Eine Einschränkung war, dass die begleitenden Ärtze über die PSA-Werte im Verlauf der Studie informiert wurden.


Besonders eindruckvoll die Daten zum Fortschreiten der Erkrankung, wie 


PSADT <=3 MonateAbsoluter interventionsbedürftiger PSA WertRettungstherapieeinsatzClinical progressionAuftreten von Knochenmetastasen



Fig. 3 Kaplan-Meier estimates of time to disease progression (intention-to-treat population).

Dutasteride kann demnach die Progression der Krankheit verzögern. Das bedeutet nicht unbedingt, dass die Patienten letzendlich auch länger leben, denn dazu bedarf es eines sehr langen Nachbeobachtungszeitraumes von ~20 Jahren - kaum durchführbar. Aber verzögerte Metastasenbildung ist ja auch schon mal nicht schlecht...

*Mein Fazit:
*
5ARIs kann die Bildung von Prostatakrebs unterdrücken.Dennoch Betroffene haben kein schlechteres Gesamtüberleben.*Betroffene können mit 5ARIs die Progression nach erfolgloser Ersttherapie verzögern*.

Doc. Myers hat sich des Dutasteride Themas auch noch mal angenommen [2]. Seine detaillierte Sichtweise möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten:

to be continued...

--------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Schröder & Kollegen, Dutasteride Treatment Over 2 Years Delays Prostate-specific Antigen Progression in Patients with Biochemical Failure After Radical Therapy for Prostate Cancer

----------


## hartmuth

Danke, Andi, für deine unermüdliche aufmerksame Beobachtung der Studienlandschaft.
Ich befürchte auch, dass mit dieser neuen Studie die Front der Widersacher sich nicht beeindrucken läßt. Bei Ärzten ist dies ohnehin schwierig. Aber es ist einfach schade einen BPS und namhafte SHG-Leiter erleben zu müssen, für die medizinische Wahrheiten nur aus einem Sammelsurium blitzsauberer Level-1-EBM-Studien zu bestehen scheinen. Also wird man von hier auch keine ADT3 empfohlen bekommen. Vielleicht kommt man dann zu sehr in die Nähe von Leibowitz mit seiner DHB. Erinnerungshalber sei erwähnt, nicht Leibowitz ist der "Erfinder" der 5-alpha-Reduktase-Hemmung als dritte Komponente der ADT, sondern dies kommt aus der Labrie-Schule, wo auch Leibowitz seine Wurzeln hat.
Einen schönen Sonntag!

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Hartmuth

eigentlich wollte ich Deinen obigen Beitrag nur kopieren und @Reinardo@ druntersetzen, aber das waere ein Plagiat gewesen. Wir erleben einen BPS, wo es keinen Sinn mehr macht, hier etwas zu zitieren, was Stephen B. Strum, Walsh, Catalona  oder Leibowitz geschrieben haben. Argumente und kritische Fragen von uns Patienten werden von den BPS Verantwortlichen mit Sprachregelungen beantwortet, oder ueberhaupt nicht. 
Meine Skepsis bzgl. der Wahl des jetzigen BPS Vorstands hat schon vor Jahren frueh eingesetzt, als man die hervorragend geleitete, allerdings alternativ orientierte Selbsthilfegruppe Berlin hat auseinanderbrechen lassen. Ich habe mir dann, um mir Klarheit ueber das Beziehungsgeflecht zwischen DGU, Dt.Krebshilfe und BPS zu verschaffen, deren Geschaeftsberichte vorgenommen und die finanziellen Abhaengigkeiten, den Fluss der Spendengelder und die Besetzung der Gremien angesehen, soweit das Berichtswesen transparent war. Da ist mir klar geworden, warum die Dinge jetzt so sind wie sie sind. 
Es ist sehr schade, dass was vor Jahren so hoffnungsvoll und mit Idealismus von  Uwe Peters, Christian Ligensa, Wil de Jongh und den damals beitragenden Aerzten in der Selbsthilfe begonnen hatte, nun zu Ende ist. Was jetzt hier im Forum an freier Meinungsaeusserung noch moeglich und im KISP an freidenkerischem Wissen von diesem Forum aus  erreichbar ist, das wird mit dem Ausscheiden von Ralf auch zu Ende sein. Es wird dann Jahre dauern, bis wieder eine freie, unabhaengige Selbsthilfe aufgebaut sein wird, die hoffentlich aus der jetzigen Malaise lernt. 
Einen schoenen Montag Abend. 

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## LowRoad

*Reinardo,
*Strum, Walsh und Leibowitz in einen Topf zu werfen ist doch ziemlich gewagt, denn sie widersprechen sich in ihren Ansichten doch erheblich! Auch kann ich nicht erkennen, dass _"freidenkerische Meinungsäußerungen"_ hier nicht vorgebracht werden dürfen. Das dir nicht alle zustimmen ist keine Folge der Leitlinienausrichtung des BPS, sondern deren freie Entscheidung. Von den Größen der Vergangenheit wie z.B. Uwe Peters, Christian Ligensa und Wil de Jongh hat selbst auch nur Christian erkennbar von seinen _"freidenkerischen Meinungsäußerungen"_ profitiert. Sein Ansatz, _"der starke ist am mächtigsten allein"_ zeigt doch den Weg der zum Erfolg führt.

----------


## LowRoad

_Avodart im Detail:

OK, heute wollen wir mal in den Zusammenhang von Dihydrotestosteron (DHT) und Avodart eintauchen. Dies, da es eine Menge von falschen Vorstellungen diesbezüglich gibt. Das Ziel von Avodart ist es die Umwandlung von Testosteron in Dihydrotestosteron zu verringern. Das ist die Aufgabe, mehr nicht! Dihydrotestosteron kann man testen lassen. Man kann also die Wirksamkeit von Avodart durch Messen des Dihydrotestosteronwertes überprüfen. Ich habe keine Ahnung, warum die Leute das nicht machen, aber es wird eher selten durchgeführt. Auch kenne ich kein PCA-Zentrum, das bei Avodart Therapie den Dihydrotestosteronwert überprüft. 

Avodart wirkt auch nicht bei Jedem, so etwa bei 90 bis 95% der Patienten. Das bedeutet, dass bei einem von 20 Patienten Avodart nicht wirkt! Es ist ein relativ günstiges Medikament und man kann leicht rausfinden ob es wirkt, einfach den Dihydrotestosteronwert bestimmen lassen, das sollte klar sein. Das gilt natürlich auch für Proscar® (Finasteride), wobei Proscar nur bei etwa 70% der Patienten wirkt. Ich lasse bei allen meinen Patienten unter Avodart den DHT Wert bestimmen. Wirklich erstaunlich ist, dass Lupron und vergleichbare Medikamente zwar Testosteron aber nicht zwangsläufig auch DHT senken. Der Mechanismus zur Umwandlung von Testosteron zu DHT kann sich an den niedrigen Testosteronwert anpassen, somit bleibt DHT praktisch unverändert.

Ich schildere mal eine Anekdote: bei einem Patienten von mir unter Lupron verstärkte sich seine Glatzenbildung [DHT↑__], die zuvor unter Proscar zurückgegangen war [DHT↓__]. Das belegt, dass Lupron zwar das Testosteron, aber nicht das DHT absenken kann. Ich weiß es nicht mehr genau, aber sein DHT Wert war irgendwo bei 45[ng/dl]. Nachdem er wieder Proscar einnahm, verringerte sich seine Glatzenbildung. So was kann man nur beobachten, wenn man die DHT Werte überprüft. 
_
_Warum ist DHT ein therapeutisches Ziel? Jetzt kommen wir zur Wissenschaft. Der Andogenrezeptor (AR) bindet mit DHT. Dieser Komplex dringt in den Kern der Zelle ein und bindet dort an die DNA, wodurch die dort kodierten Transcription Factors die Gen-Expression beeinflussen, wodurch Proteine und Botenstoffe exprimiert werden, die den Krebs wachsen lassen. Genaugenommen dimerisiert (Paarbildung) der DHT-AR Komplex und dieser Dimer dockt am Androgene-Response-Element der DNA an. Nochmal, es ist DHT, nicht Testosteron selbst, das die Wirkung vermittelt._ [Der aktivierte AR kann aber auch ohne DNA Bindung Wirkung besitzen, z.B. in Muskeln, aber auch bei PCA]


_
Innerhalb der Krebszellen, unabhängig vom Serumlevel, ist es das DHT, was bewirkt, ob der Krebs wächst oder nicht, also Hormonsensitiv ist. Kommen wir zu einem neuen Medikament, Zytiga®, welches die Synthese von Testosteron sehr nachhaltig blockiert. In der Zelle existieren eine Reihe von Vorstufen wie Progesteron und Pregnenolon, deren Umwandlung zu Testosteron durch Zytiga sehr wirksam geblockt werden. Was passiert denn nun wenn Zytiga nicht mehr wirkt? Ein Mechanismus ist, dass DHEA direkt zu DHT umgewandelt wird, ohne den Zwischenschritt über Testosteron zu gehen. Aber der letzte Schritt kann weiterhin durch Avodart geblockt werden! Avodart blockiert einen der wichtigsten Alternativwege bei Zytigaversagen.

Es gibt immer noch zu wenige Ärzte, die auf DHT fokussiert sind. Viele Aspekte einer modernen Hormonblockade hängen damit zusammen. Sie verstehen nicht die Wissenschaft, oder erkennen sie nicht an. Da ich eigentlich ein Pharmakologe bin, bin ich immer am Stoffwechsel interessiert. Avodart wird durch das Enzym CYP3A4 abgebaut. Menschen können normale, aber auch hohe oder niedrige Werte dieses Enzyms haben. Abhängig davon wird Avodart mehr oder weniger schnell abgebaut. Beobachte ich, dass eine Avodart Kapsel pro Tag nicht ausreichend wirksam ist, den DHT Wert abzusenken, ist eine Option Avodart mit Grapefruitsaft einzunehmen. 

Zweitens habe ich gesehen, dass die Umwandlung von Testosteron in DHT enorm unterschiedlich ausfällt. Bei manchen kaum ausgeprägt, bei anderen zu viel. Der Normbereich von DHT ist 30-60ng/dl. Ich habe Patienten wo die ganze Familie erhöhte DHT Werte besitzt. Selbst bin auch ich ein extremes Beispiel, mein DHT Wert variiert zwischen 250 und 300ng/dl. Ich benötigte 2 Avodart Kapseln zusammen mit Grapefruitsaft um DHT unter 5ng/dl zu bekommen, was mein Ziel wäre. Also nochmal ein Beispiel, wie wichtig es ist die Details zu beachten.
_
_Der letzte Punkt, den ich ansprechen will ist, dass Avodart eine Halbwertszeit von 5 bis 6 Wochen hat. Nimmt man eine Kapsel, steigt der Wert an um in 5 bis 6 Wochen auf die Hälfte zu fallen. Als Pharmakologe weiß ich, dass es etwa 5 Halbwertszeiten dauert, bis konstante Serumwerte erreicht werden. Bei einer Kapsel am Tag dauert es Monate um einen stabilen Serumwert zu bekommen. Man kann das abkürzen, wenn man die ersten Tage z.B. 3 Kapseln pro Tag nimmt. Wenn man darauf angewiesen ist, DHT schnell abzusenken, ist das der Weg. Ein Vorteil der langen Halbwertszeit ist, dass, wenn mal eine Kapsel vergisst, sich der Serumwert kaum ändert. Man könnte auch alle Avodart Kapseln der Woche am Sonntag nehmen, ohne einen Unterschied im Serumwert zur täglichen Einnahme zu erkennen. Wir beginnen immer mit einer Kapsel pro Tag, justieren das anhand des gemessenen DHT Wertes, und wenn DHT entsprechend niedrig ist, also unter 5ng/dl, reduzieren wir die Dosis, um die niedrigste erforderliche Dosis herauszufinden. Durchschnittlich reichen 2 bis 3 Kapseln pro Woche. Ich habe auch einige Patienten, da reicht eine Kapsel pro Woche. Das spart natürlich enorm viel Geld. Avodart kann die Libido reduzieren und zu Brustschwellungen führen. Das tritt bei reduzierten Dosen viel seltener auf. 

Noch ein Wort zu den Nebenwirkungen, was sollte man erwähnen? Da Avodart die Umwandlung von Testosteron in Dihydrotestosteron blockiert, steigt der Testosteronwert an! Um etwa 25%, manchmal noch mehr. Das reichlich vorhandene Testosteron wird vermehrt in Östrogen umgewandelt, was Brustschwellungen verursachen könnte. Es ist aber relativ einfach das zu behandeln. Medikamente wie Arimidex [Wirkstoff Anastrozol] verhindern die Umwandlung von Testosteron in Östrogen. Eine halbe Kapsel pro Tag ist meist ausreichend. In diesem Fall beobachten wir die Östrogenwerte und justieren die Arimidex Medikation so, dass der Östrogenwert im Normbereich bleibt. Man kann auch einen Östrogenrezeptor Antagonist einsetzen. Tamoxifen z.B. bewirkt das Gleiche.

Ein Ansatz den ich gerne mache ist die Unterdrückung von Östrogen und Prolaktin. Man kann Prolaktin mit Cabergolin [Dostinex] runter bekommen. Ein halbes mg 2 bis 3 mal die Woche. Cabergolin verstärkt auch noch die Libido. [Prolaktin Normwert 2-18ng/ml, Zielwert bei ADT <=5ng/ml] So, das sind mal ein paar Details zu Avodart. Ich denke, wir haben da ein sehr ausgeklügeltes Konzept.
_
_Dankeschön._


Eigene Anmerkungen:
Nicht unerwähnt möchte ich die sehr effektive Absenkung von DHT durch eine Estradiol+Dexamethason Kombination lassen. Möglicherweise profitieren besonders TMPRSS2:ERG Mutationen von solch einer Therapie, das ist aber erstmal nur eine Vermutung und ein anderes Thema [3]:



> ...they found that TMPRSS2:ERG  this abnormal gene thats involved in half of all prostate cancers, cancers that tend to be aggressive and spread  seems to be able to be switched off by chemicals that turn on ERß and turn off ERa. And switching off TMPRSS2:ERG seems to stop prostate cancer cells in their tracks  at least in the lab...


Avodart/Dutasteride Generika sollten Ende 2015 verfügbar sein, bis dahin müssen gesetzlich Versicherte leider eine Zuzahlung leisten, oder es erst mal mit Finasteride versuchen (Halbwertzeit 6~8h!).

_That's all for today folks._

-----------------------------
*[1]:* Schröder & Kollegen, Dutasteride Treatment Over 2 Years Delays Prostate-specific Antigen Progression in Patients with Biochemical Failure After Radical Therapy for Prostate Cancer
*[2]:* Myers, Avodart In Depth
*[3]:* cancerresearchuk, Prostate cancer and oestrogen  another piece of the jigsaw?

----------


## Andreas S.

Hallo Andi,

vielen Dank für Deine Übersetzung. Da mein DHT unter SAB oft auf über 1000 pg/ml ansteigt, (norm meines Labors 350 - 900 pg/ml) und nach Ende der SAB schnell auf den unteren Normbereich fällt, erscheint der Versuch verlockend, das Dutasterid zusammen mit Grapefruitsaft einzunehmen. In einem Thread von 2012 schrieb M. Schostak hingegen:




> Liebes Forum,
> Der Effekt der 5-Alpha-Reduktase-Hemmer passiert  v.a. im Gewebe. Es  geht also um die DHT-Sättigung pro Gramm Prostata und  nicht pro  Milliliter Blut.
> 
> Ich habe ein wenig Öl für´s Feuer  mitgebracht; Vor allem die sicher  große Zahl der 5-ARI und  Leibowitz-Freunde im Forum sollte unbedingt  über folgendes Problem nachdenken:
> 
> Die  Ergebnisse des Prostate Cancer Prevention Trials (PCPT; Finasterid)  und  der REDUCE-Studie (Durasterid) wurden auf mehreren  Urologen-Kongressen  extrem kontrovers diskutiert.
> 
> Hintergründe:
> - 5-Alpha-Reduktase-Hemmer (5-ARI) hemmen die Verstoffwechselung von Testosteron zu DHT im Gewebe . 
> ...


Vermindert lt. Prof. Schostak Dutasterid die DHT-Synthese im Gewebe, so daß die absolute Höhe im Blut unmaßgeblich ist? Oder ist es so, wie Snuffy Myers schreibt?

Kannst Du Dir einen Reim darauf machen?

Herzliche Grüße,
Andreas

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Andreas,
Die 5-alpha-Reduktase findet natürlich im Gewebe statt, also auch die Hemmung. Es wäre sicherlich von Vorteil, weil  präziser, den DHT-Spiegel im Gewebe messen und kontrollieren zu können. Aber dies ist nicht praktikabel und so ist man auf die Serumswerte als Beobachtungsgröße angewiesen. Finasterid oder Dutasterid senken den DHT-Wert im Serum wie auch im Gewebe. Ob im gleichen Maße? Da gibt es sicherlich Abweichungen. Aber dies gegeneinander auszuspielen macht keinen Sinn.
Zu den weiteren Positionen von Prof. Schostak wurden u.a. in diesem thread ausreichend belegte Gegenargumente formuliert. Da kann sich jeder selbst ein Bild machen.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

> _Avodart im Detail:
> 
> OK, heute wollen wir mal in den Zusammenhang von Dihydrotestosteron (DHT) und Avodart eintauchen. ...__
> 
> Noch ein Wort zu den Nebenwirkungen, was sollte man erwähnen? Da Avodart die Umwandlung von Testosteron in Dihydrotestosteron blockiert, steigt der Testosteronwert an! Um etwa 25%, manchmal noch mehr. Das reichlich vorhandene Testosteron wird vermehrt in Östrogen umgewandelt, was Brustschwellungen verursachen könnte. Es ist aber relativ einfach das zu behandeln. Medikamente wie Arimidex [Wirkstoff Anastrozol] verhindern die Umwandlung von Testosteron in Östrogen. Eine halbe Kapsel pro Tag ist meist ausreichend. In diesem Fall beobachten wir die Östrogenwerte und justieren die Arimidex Medikation so, dass der Östrogenwert im Normbereich bleibt. Man kann auch einen Östrogenrezeptor Antagonist einsetzen. Tamoxifen z.B. bewirkt das Gleiche.
> _


Hallo Andi,

ich hätte eine Frage an den Estrogen-Experten. 

Du hattest an anderer Stelle erwähnt, dass Tamoxifen nicht geeignet ist, eine vorteilhafte Estradiol-Blockade durchzuführen. Du schriebst, dass aber Toremifen geeignet ist, weil es vorrangig den Estradiol-beta-Rezeptor besetzt. (Zusatzfrage ist _besetzen_ der richtige Begriff?)

Wieso ist Tamoxifen nicht geeignet? Wieso schlägt Doc Snuffy Myers dies vor? Kannst Du das beantworten. Was ist meine Wissenslücke?

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## LowRoad

*Mein lieber Wolfgang,*
wenn du Estrogens und die entsprechenden Downstream Liganden unterdrücken willst, geht das während der Testosteronunterdrückungstherapie (ADT) mit z.B. einem LHRH-Agonisten automatisch. Kein Testosteron -> kein Estrogen! Willst du hingegen den Estrogenlevel während der ADT erhalten, z.B. zur Osteoporoseprophylaxe, reicht meist ein 100mg Estradiol Patch/Woche.

Bei vorhandenem, evt. hohen Werten von Testosteron, kann mit einem Aromataseinhibitor (AI), wie z.B. Arimidex die Umwandlung von Testosteron -> Estrogen unterbunden werden. In der Doping/Bodybuilding Szene sehr gebräuchlich, aber evt. auch bei Bicalutamide Therapie eine Option. Stört dich das Estrogen nur wg. z.B. Brustschmerzen, Empfindlichkeit o.ä. dann kann auch ein SERM wie Tamoxifen eingesetzt werden. 

Willst du die ER-alpha/beta selektiv blockieren bzw. anregen, dann geht das z.B. mit low-Dose Toremifene (einem SERM), Dexamethason, o.ä., bei aktiver Kontrolle des Estradiolwertes, welcher im niedrigen Normbereich liegen sollten. Also beim Mann etwa ~20pg/ml.

Willst du mit Phytoöstrogenen arbeiten, dann muss erst mal Estradiol weg, denn das bindet erheblich stärker an den ERs, also wieder ein Aromataseinhibitor (AI) wie Anastrozole/Arimidex in Kombination mit z.B. Genistein als sehr selektiv bindendes Phytoestrogen. 

*Fazit:* Definition des Zieles, was man dazu braucht, wie man es Monitoren könnte, und dann GO.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Andi,

ich hatte gerade an diesem Wochenende gar nicht so schnell eine Antwort erwartet. Besten Dank dafür.

Ich möchte gerne noch einmal die Überlegungen darstellen, die zu meiner Frage geführt haben. Bin ich zu naiv oder liegt das daran, dass ich zu sehr nach dem Optimum suche? Oder akzeptiere und erkenne ich nicht die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten und deren Vor- und  Nachteile? Das Ziel ist eine Krebstherapie und kein Doping im Sport oder ähnlich.

Meine Vorstellung ist, dass es immer einen optimalen Weg gibt (unser Weg) und daneben die suboptimalen Wege (Wege der meisten Ärzte).

So müsste man doch bei _jeder_ ADT Estradiol ergänzen, um, wie Du schreibst, beispielsweise Knochenschutz zu erreichen. Daraus folgend müsste _immer_ die Umwandlung in unerwünschte Downstream Liganden verhindert bzw. verringert werden. 

Nebenbei: Diese Umwandlungen müssten auch schon viele Jahre vor dem Auftreten eines Prostata oder Brustkrebses verhindert werden. In dieser "Vorphase" sehe ich die Anwendung allgemein wirkender Mittel wie Aromatasehemmer (z.B. pflanzlich) ein. 

In den Phasen von Krebs müsste die Höhe von Estradiol jedoch gezielter überwacht werden. Einen Wunschwert von 20 pg/ml beschreibst Du. Dieser ist doch wahrscheinlich bei Anwendung der verschiedenen Möglichkeiten anzustreben. Um dies zu erreichen kann man nun, wie Du beschreibst, die Höhe von Estradiol allgemein senken (stärker wirkende medikamentöse Aromatasehemmer) oder gezielt mit "Angriff auf die Estradiol-Rezeptoren durch beispielsweise Tomoxifen. Mit Tamoxifen wird, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, somit die Wirkung von Estradiol insgesamt verringert. Bei Brustkrebs ist allerdings nachzulesen, dass im Zielgewebe speziell die alpha-Rezeptoren besetzt werden.

In den letzten Wochen habe ich nun gelernt, dass es für Estradiol in Bezug auf Krebs "schlechte" (alpha) und "gute" (beta) Rezeptoren gibt. Somit würde ich die schlechten blockieren und, wie von Dir aber nicht von Snuffy Myers vorgeschlagen, low-Dose Toremifene, Dexamethason u.a. einsetzen. Hat dies gegenüber der allgemeinen Senkung Vorteile? Könnte dadurch der Estradiolwert höher sein -somit vorteilhafter- und trotzdem wenig schaden?

Wie ist die Idee zu bewerten, die beta-Rezeptoren mit Estriol zu besetzen? 

Dr. Schmitt-Homm schlägt in seinem "Handbuch Anti-Aging und Prävention", 2. Ausgabe 2013, S. 226 vor, bei Substitution (transdermal) von Estradiol (Frau 0,075%), Estron (0,025%) 0,25% Estriol dazuzugeben.  

Er schreibt: " Aufgrund seiner höchstwahrscheinlichen Bedeutung für den Krebsschutz und anderer Aufgaben empfiehlt sich, Estriol bei jeder Form einer Estradiol- oder Estronsubstitution ebenfalls mit zu kombinieren. Für Krebs, denke ich, ist  Estriol nicht der von mir angedachte optimale Weg aber vielleicht einer, den man zusätzlich gehen sollte. Außerdem schlägt Schmitt-Homm vor neben Estradiol Estron zu geben, damit der Körper selbst nach Bedarf die gegenseitige Umwandlung ineinander steuern kann.

Herzliche Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Wolfgang,

das: 23.04.2013  PSA 16.72 ng/ml




"Das PSA ist wieder  angestiegen, nachdem es deutlich gesunken war. Die Ursache ist unklar.  Eventuell kommt monatelanger starker Stress infrage. Im August 2012  hatte ich einen "Blindarmdurchbruch"

Insgesamt bleibt es aber weiter bei einem linearen Anstieg, der erst  einmal als nicht besonders kritisch eingeschätzt werden kann. 

In den nächsten Monaten versuche ich noch einen weiteren alternativen  Ansatz: Low Dose Naltrexon. Dies kann man besonders bei unbehandeltem  Krebs probieren."

ist Dein letzter Eintrag im Bericht unter myprostate. Wie hat sich denn in der Zwischenzeit das PSA entwickelt ?

*"Der Kluge horcht nach der Vergangenheit, handelt nach der Gegenwart und denkt an die Zukunft"*
(italienisches Sprichwort)



Herzliche Grüße Harald

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Harald,

danke der Nachfrage, ich finde es aber nicht sinnvoll, in diesem Thread einen persönlichen Verlauf zu diskutieren, der nichts mit der Fragestellung von Guenter zu tun hat. Das lenkt von dem eigentlich wichtigen und interessanten Thema ab. 

Mein Profil bei myprostate führe ich später einmal weiter, wenn ich meine Strategie auf verbesserte Füße gestellt habe. Deshalb habe ich derzeit kein Interesse an externen Interpretationshilfen.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## LowRoad

*Hallo Wolfgang,
*klar wäre es sinnvoll bei JEDER Testosteronentzugstherapie Estradiol zu ergänzen. Der Verlust des Estradiols ist ein Kollateralschaden, der leider unbeachtet bleibt. Weniger Hitzewallungen, keine Osteoporose, besseres mentales Befinden,... Ob man neben Estradiol noch Progesteron, Estriol, usw. ergänzen sollte - keine Ahnung! Das sind aber alles nur schwach an den ER bindende Substanzen. Estradiol bindet an beide ERs, also den alpha, wie den beta Rezeptor, gleichwertig. 

Nun hat man alle vorhandenen SERMs untersucht, welches denn bei PCA den alpha-Rezeptor am wirksamsten blockiert? Tamoxifen, Raloxifene, Lomifene, Toremifene,... Ergebnis: Toremifene. Deshalb versuche ich es mal damit.

Weiterhin _könnte (!)_ eine Estradiol Therapie sinnvoll sein, wenn man Träger der häufig auftretenden TMPRSS2-ERG Fusion ist. Da gibt es relativ robuste Studienergebnisse, wobei wiederum selektives Blockieren des alpha-Rezeptors, bzw. Stimulation des beta-Rezeptors den größten Nutzen zu haben scheint. Allerdings werden hierfür deutlich höhere Estradiol Werte angestrebt, was dann auch mehr Nebenwirkungen hat!

Bei Interesse an Estrogenen, schaue dir bitte mal einen Vortrag von Jan-Åke Gustafsson an, leider in Neudeutsch!

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Andi,

danke für die klare Meinung zu Estradiol, ADT und Blockade des Alpha-Rezeptors.

Da ich einen Hormonausgleich mit bioidentischen Hormonen (Pregnenolon, DHEA, Progesteron, [Melatonin, Vitamin D3]) mache, habe ich als ersten Schritt Estriol dazu genommen, wie es Dr. Schmitt-Homm (siehe oben) vorschlägt. So müsste schon mal ein guter Teil der Alpha-Rezeptoren besetzt sein und für die Reaktion mit Estradiol nicht mehr zur Verfügung stehen. 

Der nächste Schritt ist dann die Prüfung (Beschaffung und Kosten) von Toremifen. Da wird es für einen Kassenpatienten wohl etwas problematisch.

Zum Glück habe ich nach meinen alten Unterlagen seit ein paar Jahren wenigstens einen Estradiol-Spiegel um 19 pg/ml gehabt, bleibe somit unter dem o.g. Höchstwertwert von 20 pg/ml.  

Hallo allerseits,

noch ein Hinweis zum Ausgangsthema "Proscar und Avodart". Im aktuellen Magazin der Life Extension Foundation -für die auch Dr. Eichhorn tätig ist- wird die aktuelle Lage zu Proscar und Avodart sehr ausführlich dargestellt. Das Heft enthält weitere Beiträge zum Thema Prostata.

http://www.lef.org/magazine/mag2013/mag2013_12.htm

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Da ich einen Hormonausgleich mit bioidentischen Hormonen...


*Wolfgang,
*bitte beachte, dass aus diesen von dir verwendeten Vorläufersubstanzen im Körper wiederum Testosteron, DHT aber auch Estradiol gebildet wird. Es wäre jetzt wirklich extrem blöd, wenn man durch die Hintertür das Testosteron/DHT, welches man durch die ADT entzogen wähnte, wieder ergänzt. Die Bedeutung niedriger Testosteronwerte während der ADT ist ein ganz starker Faktor für die Zeit bis zur Bildung einer kastrationsresistenten Erkrankung. Das hat Morote bereits 2007 schon publiziert, und Dason hat es 2012 nochmal bestätigt. Ohlmann hat diese Folie in Düsseldorf gebracht, um auf die Bedeutung hinzuweisen:



Bitte lasse T, DHT und E2 routinemäßig bestimmen!

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

> *...*bitte beachte, dass aus diesen von dir verwendeten Vorläufersubstanzen im Körper wiederum Testosteron, DHT aber auch Estradiol gebildet wird. Es wäre jetzt wirklich extrem blöd, wenn man durch die Hintertür das Testosteron/DHT, welches man durch die ADT entzogen wähnte, wieder ergänzt. ...


Hallo Andi,

diese Befürchtung hatte ich gegenüber dem Arzt geäußert. Er meinte, die Einnahme dieser Vorstufen hätte keinen Einfluss auf eine Absenkung von Testosteron und Dihydrotestosteron bei einer Hormonblockade. 

Bei DHT ist mir das klar. Entweder wirkt der 5-alpha-Reduktase-Hemmer ausreichend oder nicht. Dank des oben von Dir eingestellten Beitrages von Snuffy Myers ist der Zielwert für DHT klar und muss geprüft und ggf. durch zwei Avodart anstatt einer erreicht werden.

Bei Testosteron kann ich mir das nur so vorstellen, dass dieses _immer_ in den Hoden, den Nebennieren und der Prostata gebildet wird (aus DHEA oder Progesteron). 
Ist dies der Fall würde die Gabe einer Vorstufe in diesen Organen nicht zur Umwandlung in Testosteron führen, wenn diese Umwandlung durch ein Medikament verhindert wird.

Die Gabe ein weiteres Medikamentes würde zusätzlich die Testosteron-Rezeptoren besetzten, sodass diese trotz verbessertem Angebot für Testosteron nicht mehr zur Verfügung stehen.

Da jeder Mann unterschiedliche Voraussetzungen zur Bildung von Testosteron hat, müssen die Medikamente ihre Wirkung (möglichst) ja auch immer entfalten. Ich denke an unterschiedliche "Kraft" der Hoden, Nebennieren, Sport, Ernährung mehr oder weniger testofördernd, Ernährung mit Antioxidantien (Vitamine & Co.) So bildet der eine eben auch mehr DHEA und der andere weniger. 

Sollte *jedoch* die Umwandlung auch in den Zielzellen stattfinden, dürfte sich dort  die Möglichkeit Testosteron zu bilden (zumindest) verbessern. Dies wäre nicht erwünscht.

-Verhinderung Bildung Testo: GnRH Analogon (Leuprorelin) oder Antagonisten (Abarelix) 
und/oder ein Antiandrogen (Bicalutamid oder Enzalutamid)
(oder bei Resistenz später Androgensynthesehemmer Abirateron [Wenn ich mich recht entsinne: Danke Rudolf!!!])

Die Umwandlung der Vorstufen hin zu Estradiol ist erwünscht, muss aber limitiert werden, z.B. durch einen Aromatasehemmer. Zielwert siehe oben 20 pg/ml. Zusätzlich sollten die Alpha-Rezeptoren blockiert werden. Die Frage hast Du oben zugunsten von idealerweise Toremifen beantwortet.

Das gewünschte Estradiol per Pregnenolon und DHEA zu erreichen, dürfte, wenn das tatsächlich richtig ist was der Arzt sagt, gegenüber einer direkten Substitution der bessere Weg sein, da beide Vorhormone _eigene_ _positive_ Wirkungen haben, wie u.a. verbesserte Psyche und Lebens-Energie.

Da ich noch Zweifel habe, recherchiere ich weiter, was den Weg von Vorhormonen hin zu Testosteron und die Blockade betrifft.

Letztlich muss jedes Ergebnis einer ADT durch Blutwerte überprüft werden.

Ich hoffe, ich habe die Zusammenhänge halbwegs klar begriffen und dargestellt. Sonst bitte ich Korrektur.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Ich antworte mir mal selbst. 

Dr. med. Alexander Römmler schreibt in "Die Wahrheit über Hormone", Verlag SüdWest, 2010, auf Seite 59:" Sexualhormone entstehen auch außerhalb der Drüsen". Das hatte ich schon im Hinterkopf. 

Weiter: "_In vielen Geweben sind auch die Enzyme, also biologischen Katalysatoren vorhanden, die genauso wie in den Drüsen chemische Reaktionen vermitteln und damit auch Hormone bilden können. Sie produzieren allerdings nicht so große Mengen wie die Drüsen selbst, die sich ja gerade deshalb entwickelt haben. So können nicht nur Leber, Muskeln und Fettgewebe, sondern auch das Gehirn wichtige Hormone wie Androgene, Östrogene u.v.m. bilden, wenn die passenden Vorstufen angeliefert  werden._" 

Dies zeigt zwar einiges auf, aber nicht wie hoch das Risiko ist, eine ADT zu unterlaufen. Es ist z.B. unklar (zumindest mir), inwieweit die in den verschiedenen Geweben selbst gebildeten Hormone von diesen weitgehend selbst aufgebraucht werden. Gut, Sport setzt Testosteron frei und Bauchfett Estradiol. Also während einer ADT Sport meiden?

Werden die Testosteronrezeptoren durch ein Medikament (z.B. Bicalutamid) vollständig besetzt, könnte ein wie auch immer gebildetes Testosteron nicht andocken.

Dockt trotzdem Testosteron an, würde die Umwandlung innerhalb der Zelle zu DHT durch einen zusätzlichen 5-alpha-Reduktasehemmer (z.B. Dutasterid) geblockt. 

Uns interessieren nur die Zellen der Prostata, für andere Gewebe wäre das Testosteron vorteilhaft. Wie stark unterscheidet sich die Wirkung der Medikamente bei einer ADT in den verschiedenen Geweben?

Das Dilemma ist somit, keiner weiß es genau, weil man nicht innerhalb der Zellen der Prostata (bzw. der verschiedenen Gewebe) misst. Ein Blutwert ist nur bedingt aussagefähig. 

Der vorsichtigere (sichere?) Weg  wäre somit, die Bildung zusätzlichen Testosterons aus substituiertem Pregenolon und DHEA zu vermeiden.

Gruß
Wolfgang

P.S.:
Ich schicke in den nächsten Tagen noch eine entsprechende Frage an Dr. Schmitt-Homm, in der Hoffnung, dass er antwortet und eine Antwort hat.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Noch zwei Zitate aus dem Buch von Dr. Schmitt-Homm und Frau Dr. Homm. Im Buch geht es seitenlang um DHEA als dem im menschlichen Körper am umfangreichsten vorkommenden Hormon , dessen Spiegel allerdings schon im späten jugendlichen Alter stark anfängt zu sinken.

S. 283 Zitat: " Osteoporose: Knochenzellen beziehen ihr Östron direkt aus DHEA. Knochendichte und DHEA stehen bei Frauen in engem Zusammenhang (weitaus enger als beim klassischen "Osteoporosehormon" Östradiol).

S. 290 Zitat: "Östrogene: Bei Frauen nach der Menopause besteht eine enge Beziehung zwischen DHEA und ihrer Knochendichte, nicht jedoch zwischen dem eigentlich als "Knochenhormon" geltenden Östradiol und der Knochendichte. DHEA ist also auch dort ein elementarer Helfer. In den Knochen wird DHEA in Östron umgewandelt."

S. 295 Zitat:" Osteoporose: DHEA kann den altersbedingten Verlust an Knochenmasse gleich auf zwei Arten entgegenwirken. Zum einen begünstigt DHEA die Knochenbildung (Erhöhung Osteokalzin), zum anderen wird der Knochenabbauprozess gehemmt"

Die Angaben im Buch beziehen sich recht oft auf Frauen, weil da mehr Forschung betrieben wurde. Wir kennen das.

Estron für die Knochen kann aber auch "rückwärts" aus Estradiol gebildet werden.

Ein Vorteil von DHEA ist, dass es "massenweise" im Blut schwimmt, in seiner Speicherform DHEA-S, und bei Bedarf im Zielgewebe umgewandelt wird. Deshalb hat es Jahrzehnte gedauert, bis sein Nutzen ermittelt werden konnte. Früher hielt man es für überflüssig. 

Gruß
Wolfgang

P.S.:

Im Buch kann man sich nicht entscheiden, ob man die Estrogene nun mit "Ö" oder "E" schreibt. Ich schreibe jetzt mit "E", da dies der internationalen Schreibweise entspricht. 

Somit kann es heißen: 
Estron (E1, die Speicherform), 
Estradiol (E2, proliferativ, die besonders aktive Form) und 
Estriol (E3, wirkt modulierend auf E1 und E2, d.h. _gleichzeitig estrogene und antiestrogene_ Wirkung im Gewebe Zitat, S. 210)

----------

